# Album of renaissance consort music you recommended to me I love consort music!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

From English to French or Czech etc...
consort music never let me down, what are the best releases in your eye folks: LP's CD's or digital?

:tiphat: thanks!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> View attachment 121875
> View attachment 121874
> View attachment 121876


Merci Mandryka, thanks buddy :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 121879
View attachment 121880
View attachment 121881
View attachment 121882
View attachment 121883


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I mean there are so many, many more. But that'll do for now,


----------

